# DEGA Jumper Lars Hansen Blinker - Erfahrungen?



## Torsk_SH (17. April 2012)

Moin!

Bei meinem Feierabendbesuch im Angelladen sind mir heute ein paar DEGA Jumper in die Hände gefallen. 
http://www.jenzi.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=1&Itemid=4&lang=de Seite 325

Die Grundform ist die des Snaps nur das Blei hat eine etwas andere Form. Der Haken ist von VMC und hat eine gute Größe und Form. Die Farben waren viel versprechend was dazu führte das zwei pink angehauchte Modelle ganz von alleine in den Korb gefallen sind... 

An der Kasse das freudige erwachen, das die Dinger knapp die Hälfte von den Blinkern gekostet haben als die anderen üblichen Verdächtigen die sich da so auf den Tresen tummelten.

Da die Biester nun eh schon im Besitz sind werden sie bald getestet aber vielleicht hat ja der eine oder andere von Euch schon Erfahrungen oder Tipps zur Führung, dem Laufverhalten oder der Haltbarkeit vorab? #:


----------



## mirko1988 (17. April 2012)

*AW: DEGA Jumper Lars Hansen Blinker - Erfahrungen?*

Seite 327 oder?


----------



## Torsk_SH (17. April 2012)

*AW: DEGA Jumper Lars Hansen Blinker - Erfahrungen?*

Stimmt, obwohl unten rechts 325 steht |kopfkrat
Wie auch immer, der ist es #6


----------



## Rosi (18. April 2012)

*AW: DEGA Jumper Lars Hansen Blinker - Erfahrungen?*

Moin, hab den in 30g schon einige Zeit und das Ding fliegt wie der Snaps. Der Kern ist aus Eisen, deshalb auch so dick. Zuerst dachte ich der Kern hält nicht lange. Scheint jedoch fester mit dem Blech verbunden zu sein als der von Wiggler. Beim Wiggler in 40g hab ich das Blei nämlich verloren. 

Jedenfalls taumelt der Jumper nicht so elegant nach unten wie sein schlankerer Kollege Snap. Im Lauf dreht er weniger, schlägt jedoch heftig hin und her mit dem Hinterteil. Also er ist nicht zu übersehen im Wasser. (Im Vergleich z.B. mit einem Gladsax Fiske, den man kaum bemerkt)

Die Schlüsselringe sind etwas stabiler als beim Snap. Drillinge weiß ich nicht, weil Circle-Fan.


----------



## Torsk_SH (18. April 2012)

*AW: DEGA Jumper Lars Hansen Blinker - Erfahrungen?*

Moin Rosi!

Danke für die Infos! 

Der Fiske ist wirklich eine faule Flunder!  
Aber ich bin eh nicht so der Fan von Mefowobblern, da ich fast nur
vom Boot aus fische ist mir die Wurfweite auch nicht so wichtig.

Deine Beschreibung zu dem Jumper ist ja ganz viel versprechend, 
wie war/ist denn so die bisherige Ausbeute damit gewesen?


----------



## Seatrout68 (18. April 2012)

*AW: DEGA Jumper Lars Hansen Blinker - Erfahrungen?*

Habe leider nicht so gute Erfahrungen, mein Blinker hat nach einem Tag und einem guten Fisch komplett das Outfit auf farblos, d.h . Lackabwurf gewechselt.
Flugeigenschaften sind durch das kopierte Outfit des Snaps gleich, aber die Lackgeschichte ärgert mich sehr, wieder ein Hornfischblinker mehr.
L.G.
von der schönsten Insel
Stephan


----------



## Torsk_SH (22. April 2012)

*AW: DEGA Jumper Lars Hansen Blinker - Erfahrungen?*

Gestern mal den ersten Test mit den Teilen gefahren. Kann Rosis Resümee nur beipflichten! Guter Lauf, ruhigeres Absinkverhalten und ergänzend wesentlich besserer Originaldrilling (muss nicht sofort, sondern erst nach Verschleiß gegen Owner getauscht werden  )
Ganz leichte Farbverluste (Kratzer) konnte ich nur aufgrund von Bissspuren feststellen, was aber auch daran liegen wird das wir vom Boot aus gefischt haben.

Nach dem ersten Eindruck keine schlechtere, jedoch um einiges günstigere Alternative zum Snaps.


----------



## suedniedersachse (7. Januar 2017)

*AW: DEGA Jumper Lars Hansen Blinker - Erfahrungen?*

Ich kann nur über positive Erfahrungen berichten. Insbesondere das hier schon angesprochene Lackproblem wurde gelöst. Im Grunde ist der Jumper nun genauso flach wie ein Snaps, der aber nur die Hälfte (!) kostet. Besser geht es nicht, finde ich. Ich schwöre auf die Dinger, obwohl ich damit meist Dorsche erwische bis ü70. Mefos gab es auch, aber seltener. OK, das ist immer so ;-)


----------

